# Oakley Radarlock Nose Bridge



## jtmoney528 (Dec 11, 2014)

I have searched all over and I cannot find a replacement for this. I am not looking for the nose pads but the actual nose bridge. I had a piece of mine break off when these were dropped. I found videos on how to replace it and exchange it but I have scoured Ebay and Amazon and cannot locate the piece.

I am going to call local stores next to see if they carry it.

Does anyone know where you can buy them?

Thanks in advance


----------



## greatestalltime (Aug 20, 2012)

jtmoney528 said:


> I have searched all over and I cannot find a replacement for this. I am not looking for the nose pads but the actual nose bridge. I had a piece of mine break off when these were dropped. I found videos on how to replace it and exchange it but I have scoured Ebay and Amazon and cannot locate the piece.
> 
> I am going to call local stores next to see if they carry it.
> 
> ...


Try here. Someone on here will either have one to sell you or direct you where to find it.Buy Oakley Sunglasses for Sale / Sunglasses Exchange | Oakley Forum


----------



## apn (Mar 1, 2012)

I have two pairs of Oakley cycling shades and was forever losing the nose pads; most times I detected when they fell and picked them up. Now they're super-glued on.

I was out on a ride last Sunday and stopped for coffee. Cleaned my shades before getting on the bike only to notice a nose pad missing - damn!

I searched high and low to no avail, only to find the pad on my stairs when I got home. I'll be cleaning everything with acetone and following with more super-glue.

Oakley did send me a free replacement set of pads in the first year, but once these shades are done, I'll be looking for something without pesky bits that fall off and get lost.


----------

